# Never know where to post



## Bulfrog1987

Just updating the many supportive ‘friends’ on here. I obviously wasn’t divorced but truly feel as though I want to refer to my deceased husband as my ex, though it wasn’t that. It’s a weird place to be in, so often find myself teetering, put this under life after divorce or grief and loss.

Technically it’s under this I suppose. 🤷🏼‍♀️

After the trip to Mexico, that was planned for us both to be on, seeing our old friends (majority of them couples) I have just had a shift of profound peace. Though I’m grateful, grateful isn’t even a big enough word, I’m also leery because the enemy like to throw wrenches in things like this. Anyway, I cannot remember the last time I felt such ease. Long long before my husband husband died that’s for sure.

I had a tubal ligation on Friday, something I was supposed to have done earlier this year and then of course the suicide happened and well.. my life was completely flipped upside down.

I’m not experiencing deep loneliness as I was before, I’m not longing for a relationship. Well, sure maybe a little, but my brain isn’t consumed with how to go about it, which site should I use, should I use a site, can I date? Am I being stupid, is it too soon, when is the right time? None of that, it’s all gone and it’s a HUGE burden off my plate. Praise Jesus for that!

Have zero clue what the future has in store but I know who’s hand it’s in and I’m so thankful it’s not my own! Because humans make too many messes 😆🤣. Hope y’all are well!


----------



## lifeistooshort

Glad to hear you're doing well. You have a lot more to process then one who divorced.....you may have divorced your hb eventually but him making the choice he did introduces a lot of feelings to sort through that you don't have when you just divorce.

Its a process you're navigating. You'll do some dumb or unhelpful things and that's ok....don't beat yourself up. You need to get to a place where you have a good picker.


----------



## Diana7

You are right about needing to be in His hands. The future will get brighter because He always brings good out of bad.


----------

